# hello From scotland



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey i have been looking at site for a good bit but not signed up so thought a would lol

*MERRY CRIMBO EVERY1 !!!*

a bit about my self i have been breeding feeder mice for about a year now am getting where i want to be nearly lol

cheers Geo


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome Geo, Glad you have signed up.

What mice do you currenty have? would love to see some photo's in the New & Existing Mice section.

:cbanner


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey welcome


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey thanks for the welcome

i dont know the right names but here we go if some one could tell me what the names are would be brill

black eye white
*red *eye white
black
black & white
brown & white
brown 
ginger
cream with red eyes
cream with blue like corlor at tip on nose and base of tail
cream & white


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome

Merry Christmas

I just posted a message on the topic of your mice I have named a few of the colours of the mice in the pics there,

But I don't think you can get a cream and white, But I dont know I have never come across one yet


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

its white with cream/tan markings i will try get a pic


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Heya!


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey i got some pics of that white cream/tan mouse










and any1 know the name of this one


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

The last one has brown points so I'd have to say a Siamese, the other one I'm not sure as the colour has not come out to good but it could be a Broken or Banded stone if you can get such a variety or a very pale Broken or Banded fawn.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

just saying hi


----------

